# Solar Home Brew Video



## Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

<DIV id=post_message_26394>Look what one of the home brew stores in Princeton NJ is doing. And to think he is only 30 miles from me..
*(think he is OBSESSED ? ?) maybe a mad scientist?*
Comments.....

Here is a link to a video of the process:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/tgob/videos/162/553.573/ 
__________________


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow. And I thought the idea of solar heating my pool was a lot of work...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2009)

Link doesnt work for me!


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmm try cut and paste and make sure Yahell didnt put spaces in it


----------



## masta (Oct 28, 2009)

Link works fine for me.....cool video and that lens is very powerful in it's ability to focus the sunlight to generate heat.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 29, 2009)

Very Cool Tepe.......

Could that lense be used to take out an entire ant pile though? Now they are really fire ants





I'd probably get PETA riled up.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Very Cool Tepe.......
> 
> Could that lense be used to take out an entire ant pile though? Now they are really fire ants
> 
> ...


Leave it to YOU to think of that


----------



## gaudet (Oct 29, 2009)

Well if you saw the size of some of the red ant piles here....... You might think that way too...... Besides its a green technology, environmentally friendly leaving no pesticides or harmful chemicals


----------

